# Drywall/Baseboard Gap



## tcleve4911 (Nov 6, 2010)

Can't read it
Punctuation, paragraphs and sentences on this forum please.


----------



## jane99 (May 17, 2010)

*?*

Not sure why you can't read it--I used all you mentioned . . . maybe because I copied and pasted? This is also posted under "Home Improvement" . . .


----------



## 95025 (Nov 14, 2010)

Could you post a picture, please?


----------



## jane99 (May 17, 2010)

*Not sure why . . .*

I can't seem to upload a photo.


----------



## 95025 (Nov 14, 2010)

jane99 said:


> I can't seem to upload a photo.


Well crud!

If what I am envisioning is accurate, 3/4" quarter-round, nailed to the top of the baseboard, could probably be made to look pretty good. Of course, getting the color & finish to be anywhere near the baseboard is going to be tricky.


----------



## jane99 (May 17, 2010)

Original baseboard was painted, so that's no problem, as it will all be painted again. I was just hoping there would be some way to avoid having a narrow ledge that would be created on top of the baseboard, since quarter round is 3/4" and the width from the drywall to the outer edge of the baseboard is closer to 1." From what I can determine, no standard mouldings come in 1" width--is that right?


----------



## 95025 (Nov 14, 2010)

jane99 said:


> Original baseboard was painted, so that's no problem, as it will all be painted again. I was just hoping there would be some way to avoid having a narrow ledge that would be created on top of the baseboard, since quarter round is 3/4" and the width from the drywall to the outer edge of the baseboard is closer to 1." From what I can determine, no standard mouldings come in 1" width--is that right?


I don't think I've ever run across 1" quarter-round.

Question though... Would a small "lip" actually look that bad? Even if you had 1" quarter-round, unless you got it perfect, then filled and sanded it, there would be an obvious seam there anyway.

It might not be ideal, but I think you're kind of beyond ideal anyway, right?


----------



## jane99 (May 17, 2010)

Sigh . . . yeah, can't and don't expect perfection in an old house. Just thought that since the gaps are intermittant, maybe there was some way to create a base for caulk and additional trim could be avoided altogether.


----------



## 95025 (Nov 14, 2010)

How wide are the biggest gaps?


----------



## jane99 (May 17, 2010)

About 1/4"


----------



## jane99 (May 17, 2010)

Sure do appreciate your responses--I have to get to an appt, but will definitely check back later on for any ideas you may have. Thank you very much!


----------



## 95025 (Nov 14, 2010)

jane99 said:


> About 1/4"


Yeah. Crud. Basically, that's going to be too wide for caulk.

Again, I'm coming back to the idea of quarter-round. Maybe even 1/2 inch. It'll cover the gaps. And while it'll be obvious it's there, it might be the best look possible.

You could always go get a short piece of quarter round & set it up there. Paint it if you want. See what kind of "feel" you get by looking at it.


----------



## MikeKy55 (Nov 4, 2009)

I have seen shoe moulding 3/4" X 1", but it's been awhile.


----------



## jane99 (May 17, 2010)




----------



## 95025 (Nov 14, 2010)

How about 3/4" quarter round on the top of the base board, and another one along the floor? Or maybe a 1/2 inch on top, and 3/4 on the floor...


----------



## jane99 (May 17, 2010)

Yes, I'm thinking that's the route we will have to take. Thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## rapidfit (Dec 8, 2010)

*Base cap*

get a piece of base cap, install it and see how it looks, lips and reveals are a standard part of trim work. An additional shadow line adds to the interest. The purpose of the cap is the same as shoe moulding. Its flexible so it matches the wall/floor contour better than the base.

good luck


----------



## 1910NE (Sep 5, 2010)

my old house has this cap (or something very close to it) on all the baseboard, and i think it looks great.


----------

